# هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)



## amirengineer (23 مايو 2007)

*العب غيرها يا مسلم
لم يعد امامكم سوى الكذب وتأليف القصص بعد ان رأيتم دينكم ينهار امام اعينكم كل يوم

Christian Knight*


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

*مع الاسف.......... 

يعني انت امام التحدي امام الجميع ........ 

اما ان تأتي باسم هذا الشاب و متى بالضبط حصلت هذه الحادثة ؟؟؟ و في أي كنيسة ؟؟؟ 


او انت كاذب ..... و طرقك ملتوية؟

لا يوجد احتمال ثالث  



عيب عليك تأليف القصص  و ايراد الكذب لان هذا يتعارض مع دينكم ايضا! 

كل القصة ملفقة و لن اقول الدلائل ...... حتى في المرة القادمة تقع في نفس الاخطاء التي تفضح الطرق الملتوية 
*


----------



## Moony34 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...هرتلة...
قصة دمها خفييييييييييف جدا


----------



## basboosa (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

فعلا دى هرتلة وتاليف من اول القصة قصدى (الفيلم)اللى انت حكيته التاليف واضح جدا جدا انا مش عارف انت ايه اصلا اللى يخليك تالف القصص قصدى (الافلام)هتوصل ليه فى الاخر عمرك ما هتوصل لحاجة ابدا وبعدين اى شخص هياسلم مش هو يعنى اللى يقلل عدد المسيحين بالعكس احنا عددنا بيزيد نشكر ربنا


----------



## moussa30000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هههههههههههههههههه نكته تهللك من الضحك   عايزين نكت تانيه كتير لو سمحت


----------



## amirengineer (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

*....}أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُواْ فِي الأرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَآ أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا فَإِنّهَا لاَ تَعْمَى الأبْصَارُ وَلَكِن تَعْمَىَ الْقُلُوبُ الّتِي فِي الصّدُورِ{ [الحج:46]*

ما أعظم قول ربي ...لو أنكم عقلتم تلك الايه لعلمتم اين الحق

شوفو يا جماعة ...قصة الشاب حقيقيه و  أنا لا احتاج لتأليف القصص ان الله غني عنن العالمين و لكن ما اثار عجبي و جعلني أضحك من  سزاجتكم أنكم أخذتم تبادرون بالرد و لم يتعقل أحد ما فالقصة من عبر
هل حاول أحدكم الاجابة علي السؤال الذي سئله هذا الشاب ؟؟...أخبروني يا أصحاب العقول أم أنك ترد لمجرد أن كاتب الموضوع مسلم و يقول قول لا يمشي مع أهوائك ...انتم لا تبحثون عن الحق و انما تبحثون عما يشفي ما  في صدوركم فلو تأملت في هذا المنتدي لوجدت الكثير من المواضيع التي تتكلم بمدأ السخريه من الاسلام من اناس كالأنعام بل هم أضل ...لا يعقلون ما يقولون ,مجرد ان سمع كلمة تسخر من الاسلام و من المسلمين يرددها دون ان يعقلها...و هذا شيء طبيعي من اناس قالو علي الله انه ثلاثة!!(داحنا بنقول بالبلدي المركب الي ليها ريسين تغرق فما بالك بكون له 3 االه!!)..عموما و اخيرا من يبحث ان الحق و يسعي له بصدق فالله سيهديه ان شاء الله...اما من يجادل و يماطل فلعنة الله علي الكافرين و ياريت تفكرو فالسؤال الي سئلو الشاب...يا أصحاب العقول


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

على فكره هذه القصه تنفع فيلم للموسم الصيفى 
تقريبا محتاجين قصص كوميدى من النوعيه دى
يا عم ركز والنبى ركز بحلفك بالنبى ركز
انت بتتكلم مع هنود راكبه فيلا
شكلك فاكر كدة
ممكن تريحنا بسكاتك مدام انت مش مركز
وعاوزك نقرا الجرائد المصريه الصادره هذا الاسبوع علشان تعرف
الاسلام رايح فين
التبرك ببول الرسول & فضلات الرسول طاهره ( عارف طبعا فضلات يعنى ايه )
والطامه الكبرى ارضاع زميل العمل زميلته


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

عجبى 
البابا العظيم يرد على الشاب الوهمى بكلمات اسلاميه
فالله على كل شىء قدير
اصبر ان الرب يحب الصابرين
مش انا بقول ليك ركز


----------



## mase7ya (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هما المسلمين ملهمش لاشغلة ولاعملة فى المنتدى غير بس يالفوا قصص ؟؟؟؟ وكل قصة شكل ازهقنا قصص !:dntknw::beee:


----------



## fight the devil (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

iam still laughing can anyone tell me a sad story so i can stop loughing:yahoo:


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

*



			شوفو يا جماعة ...قصة الشاب حقيقيه و أنا لا احتاج لتأليف القصص ان الله غني عنن العالمين و لكن ما اثار عجبي و جعلني أضحك من سزاجتكم أنكم أخذتم تبادرون بالرد و لم يتعقل أحد ما فالقصة من عبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعطنا دليل حسي ومقبول منطقيا....... 

فليأت هذا الشاب و يقول انا كنت مسيحي و قد سألت قداسة البابا في اليوم الفلاني !


موقفك حرج جدا ......

هل سألت نفسك هل القصة فعلا حقيقية؟؟

أين ضميرك ؟؟؟ اين خجلك ؟؟؟ لماذا تنشر الكذب و تأخذ اجرة الكاذب مع مؤلف القصة الخيالية؟؟

هل تعرف مكان الكنيسة تحديدا 






			هل حاول أحدكم الاجابة علي السؤال الذي سئله هذا الشاب ؟؟...أخبروني يا أصحاب العقول أم أنك ترد لمجرد أن كاتب الموضوع مسلم و يقول قول لا يمشي مع أهوائك ...انتم لا تبحثون عن الحق و انما تبحثون عما يشفي ما في صدوركم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم لقد اجبنا مرارا على هذا السؤال البسيط 



اسأل نفسك اذا كنت فعلا تحب الحق.... 

هل الذي يسلك طريق الكذب و الخداع ...... يمكنه الوصول الى الحقيقة 


سلام 

*


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*


لماذا القصة كتبت بضمير الغائب؟ اليس الاجدر بهكذا قصة ان تكتب بضمير المتكلم؟
لماذا لم يكتب القصة بنفسه؟
لماذا هذه الاخطاء الاملاء الكثيرة و كأن كاتبها كان على عجلة في تأليفها؟

لكن لنرى كذب هذه القصة من خلال المفردات الاسلامية التي لا يستخدمها المسيحيون!






amirengineer قال:


> *​*​ فقال له البابا "اصبر ان الرب يحب الصابرين" ​


​الاخ نسى ان هذه الجملة مذكورة بالقرأن!
بشرفك, عمرك سامع راعي كنيسة يذكر هذه الجملة؟
طيلة فترة ايماني و طيلة حياتي و معرفتي بالمسيحيين لم اسمع هكذا مصطلح على لسان قس او راعي كنيسة!
فهذه الجملة اسلامية بحتة و لا تستخدم في الاوساط المسيحية!

فاتتك, صح؟​



> فقال له "هل أنت بابا الكنيسه" فتبسم البابا و قال (نعم يا عزيزي)..


​لا يوجد شئ في المسيحية يسمى بابا الكنيسة, فلجهلكم حتى بأسماء الرتبات في المسيحي لم تفرقوا بين قس او بابا!
في حد بحياته سمع عن بابا كنيسة؟​



> ( كيف يمكن لمن خلق هذا الكون و ما فيه من مجرات و كواكب و شمس و أقمار و بكل تأكيد هو أكبر و أعظم منهم و من كل ما علمنا و ما لم نعلم كيف يمكن أن يتجلي و يدخل في فرج امرأه!!!


​هذا اكبر دليل على ان المقال كله كذب!
المسيحيين لا يؤمنون ان الله تجلى بل تجسد
المسيحيين لا يؤمنون ان الله دخل في فرج امرأة ابدا (هذا مصطلح اسلامي معتاد عليه) 
معلش, المرة الجاية لما تجي تألف او تنقل قصة مألفة, حاولوا ان تقرأوا في الكتاب المقدس لكي تتقنوا الكذب...

منتظرين اسم الشاب و بلد اقامته و الى اي كنيسة ذهب و ما اسم بابا كنيسة الذي ذهب اليها!
غريب يذهب الى كنيسة يعرفها و لا يعرف ان راعي الكنيسة هو قسها ليسألها ان كان بابا الكنيسة ام لا !!! :t11::t11::t11:
​


----------



## amirengineer (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



BITAR قال:


> على فكره هذه القصه تنفع فيلم للموسم الصيفى
> تقريبا محتاجين قصص كوميدى من النوعيه دى
> يا عم ركز والنبى ركز بحلفك بالنبى ركز
> انت بتتكلم مع هنود راكبه فيلا
> ...


 

*!!!نبي مين يا عم بيتر....قولي بالله عليك لو أنت في بلد بطبق الاسلام كنت عرفت تفتح بوقك انت ولا غيرك..المشكلة ان انتو عارفين ان كل الي بيطلع فالجرايد و الصحف ملوش علاقة بالاسلام و لا يمد للاسلام بصلة...لكن احنا صابرين عشان احنا عرفين الي هيحصل و الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم اخبر عن الضعف الي هيكون فيه المسلمين....(بس أقولك علي حاجه..الي قال التبرك ببول الرسول و فضلاته أهون بكتير من الي بيقول ربنا ثلاثة لأ و بيحاول يقنع نفسو ان التلاته واحد!!) أما اذا كنت عايز تعرف الاسلام فعلا بيتكلم عن ايه فتفضل ## حذف الرابط بواسطة My Rock ##*
*و بالنسبة للعالم التانيه بين مكذب و مستهزء ...فأنا سبق و قولت ان الله غني عن من فالأرض و مش هتزيدو فملكو شيء أو تنقصو و أنا قلت المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم لا يكذب و أنا مش راضي أرد حتي أجيب التفاصيل كلها و بالأسماء...*
*أريد لفت النظر لشيء...قال الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم"أنا زعيم ببيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب و ان كام مازحا" يعني أنا مش هضيع مكان في وسط الجنة عشان أئلفلكو قصة...لكن هقول ايه سيبين محور القصة و رايحين تكلمو عن الهوامش....حقيقي انا بس أفضي من مشاغلي و انشاء الله هكتب مواضيع أتمني انها تفيد الجميع و شكرا لكل من شارك فالموضوع *

*لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



			
				amirengineer;318646[FONT=Book Antiqua قال:
			
		

> ]*!!!نبي مين يا عم بيتر....قولي بالله عليك لو أنت في بلد بطبق الاسلام كنت عرفت تفتح بوقك انت ولا غيرك..المشكلة ان انتو عارفين ان كل الي بيطلع فالجرايد و الصحف ملوش علاقة بالاسلام و لا يمد للاسلام بصلة*[/font]


 
*لأول مره أرى تناقض فى عبارة واحده* !!!! 

*كيف لو هو فى بلد تطبق الشريعة الإسلامية كان لا يستطيع ان يفتح فمه .. وفى نفس الوقت تقول ان ما يُنشر عن الاسلام ليس له علاقة بالاسلام ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! ... كيف يجتمع القولين ؟؟!!!!*



*



لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

*كان لازم ما نجاوب على التفاصيل ......... 


حتى بالمرة القادمة ما يصححوا اخطائهم القاتلة !! 

اي شخص يقدر يكشف الخدعة بسهولة تامة!!*


----------



## fadia2005 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هل كنت تحلم  وفي اليوم التالي قمت تروي لنا هذي القصى التي لا اقدر ان اصدقها ان الله قدر على كل شىء فما بللك لم يقدر ان يدخل في احشاء مريم العذراء


----------



## تون (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



> كيف يمكن لمن خلق هذا الكون و ما فيه من مجرات و كواكب و شمس و أقمار و بكل تأكيد هو أكبر و أعظم منهم و من كل ما علمنا و ما لم نعلم كيف يمكن أن يتجلي و يدخل في فرج امرأه!!!؟


ومن الزى تجلى لموسى على جبل تور سيناء ؟نزل على ارضنا هذه التى تقولون انتم انها نجسه
تنجسون خليقت الله وصنع يديه بل وتحللون قتل ما خلقه الله وتنجسون ما تشائو وتحرمون ما تشائو
وهل يعقل ان الله يرسل نبي يقتل الناس اذا ما اتبعو الله ورسوله اعاجز هوه مالك الكون عن ذالك​


----------



## تون (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

_



!!!نبي مين يا عم بيتر....قولي بالله عليك لو أنت في بلد بطبق الاسلام كنت عرفت تفتح بوقك انت ولا غيرك..المشكلة ان انتو عارفين ان كل الي بيطلع فالجرايد و الصحف ملوش علاقة بالاسلام و لا يمد للاسلام بصلة...

أنقر للتوسيع...

ده بيناقد نفسه يقولك كنتو تعرفو تفتحو بقوكم لو الاسلام اطبق ويرجع يقول الى بيحصل لا يمس الاسلام بصله   يا عم الله لا يسيئك اسكت احسن ده دليل جهلك حتى بدينك   
عارف مشكلتكو ايه عيزين تدفعو عن دينكم وانتو مش فاهمين حاجه فيه نهائى غير الصلاه والصوم وطيبه لكن منين بيودى على فين مش مهم انتو زى العرايس عيزن الناس هيه الى تحركو او بمعنا تنقادو​_


----------



## metrelyos (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

اخى العزيز امير سوف ابسط لك الموضوع قدر المستطاع  لتحاول فهمه  هل رأيت من قبل كوب مليان مياه و موجود داخل البحر؟؟؟

تخيلها معى

هل الموجود داخل الكوب  غير الموجود بالبحر المحيط بيه من كل جانب  هل هو مختلف عنه او قيه اى فرق او عازل بينهم


هى دى تقريبا فكره التجسد  الله موجود فى كل مكان  و زمان  و موجود بالجسد فى المسيح  بلا اختلاط و لا امتزاج و لا تغيير الموجود داخل جسد المسيح(الكوب فى المثال)  هو الموجود فى كل مكان و زمانالله(البحر فى المثال)  مع الفارق طبعا دا للتبسيط فقط لا غير


تخيل  و فكر  كده  الكوب اللى داخل البحر دا  هل انفصل عن ماء البحر؟؟
هل اختلف محتواه


نقطه اخرىمهمه


انت تقول اننا نعبد ثلاثه الهه   و دا مش صحيح اله واحد   نسجد له و نمجده   ولو عندك دليل اننا نعبد ثلاثه قول   و هاشرحهالك بالتبسيط برضه  فى موضوع اخر  ان شاء الله


واخيرا اقول لك

الله يحبك 


ربنا يباركك:94:


اخوك  جوزيف


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

حقاً لا يوجد  من يعقل ما قلته
وللتهرب اعتبرت نكتة يال الخزي
يال الخزي يال الخزي...
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## anass__357 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



My Rock قال:


> لماذا القصة كتبت بضمير الغائب؟ اليس الاجدر بهكذا قصة ان تكتب بضمير المتكلم؟
> لماذا لم يكتب القصة بنفسه؟
> لماذا هذه الاخطاء الاملاء الكثيرة و كأن كاتبها كان على عجلة في تأليفها؟
> 
> ...


إنها عبرةleasantrleasantr


----------



## الغريب (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

واضح جدا من الكلام ان صاحبة فى ليلة من اليالى البرد كان مش مطغطى فاخد شوية برد اثرو شوية على عقلة او انة كاتب ققص قصيرة مبتدى عايز شوية تدريب ود مش غريبة على من يتبع محمحد فهو فى الاصل قصة كان ابطلها الراهب بحيرة اللى اللى كان بمثابة المرشد الروحى لمحمد او بلاصح اللى كان بيمثل دور جبريل منزل الوحل اة اسف الوحى على محمد وبالطبع لاننسى دور ورقة بن نوفل


----------



## mamdooh (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

صاحب القصة خريج كلية العبط الدولى تخصص الهبل وتاثيرة على الفكر العربى- دوبلوم هرتل على الاخر---
لو كــــــــــان المتكلم *مجنون * فالمستمع عــــاقل
اما عند الامة العربية التى هى خير امة  ( يا حلاوة قال خير امة قال ) ب هـ ايم يا رسول الله


----------



## salmagad (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

جزاك الله خيرا
ونعم الانسان المسلم
اقرا يانصاري بعين قلبك وستجد الحقيقه
وجاوب عن ذلك السؤال 
ان كان هو الرب كيف كان في رحم امراه
وان كان الرب او ابنه كيف تعذب وضرب من البشر
يالله الحمد لله علي نعمه الاسلام وكفي بها نعمه


----------



## محمود صالح محمود (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*


إن الله على كل شيء قدير والقرآن مليء بعبارات التدبر والتفكر في الكون في أياته سبحانه وتعالى فما من شيء في الكون إلا يشهد بعظمته سبحانه وتعالى هذا الشاب مثله مثل أولئك العلماء الذين ما أن وصلوا إلى بعض الحقائق الإلاهية  إلا وأعلنو إسلامهم


----------



## mamdooh (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



salmagad قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ونعم الانسان المسلم
> اقرا يانصاري بعين قلبك وستجد الحقيقه
> وجاوب عن ذلك السؤال
> ...



طــــــــــــــيب ممكن ســــــــــــــؤال هـــــــــــــــــو انت لا مؤخذة بتعرف تقراء    لو بتعرف طيب اقراء
ومريم ابنت عمران التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين 
عـــارف ده مكتوب فين  ولا مش عارف     عموما  سورة التحريم سورة 66 ايه12   

ده فى القراءن 
طيب على فكرة انت من النوع المسلم الجاهل اما اللى كتب القصة فهـــــــــــــــــو من النوع المسلم العبيط واللى بيستهبل
ومرحبا بـــــــــــــــــــك
بس ياريت قبل ما تكتب حاجة    ابقى اسئل لو متعرفش:act31:


----------



## moussa30000 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

سيكوباتى


----------



## Nemoo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جاوبت يا اخ بيت بالى انا كنت عايز اقوله


عجبى 
البابا العظيم يرد على الشاب الوهمى بكلمات اسلاميه
فالله على كل شىء قدير
اصبر ان الرب يحب الصابرين
مش انا بقول ليك ركز 


قصه تموت من الضحك

بطلو تخلف بقى وعبط وجهل فعلا صدق الى قال ما الكفر الا اسلام وما الارهاب الا اسلام


----------



## Abo Daniel (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هي دي اخره الي يشرب بول الابل وبول البشر


mamdooh قال:


> اما عند الامة العربية التى هى خير امة ( يا حلاوة قال خير امة قال ) ب هـ ايم يا رسول الله


بتاعتي انا دي 
بهايم يا رسول الله


----------



## mamdooh (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*



amirengineer قال:


> *دمت يا أخي و بارك الله لك...
> 
> والله اني كلما  دخلت هذا المنتدي و قرأت تلك الردود ازداد حبي لله و حمدي له علي نعمة الاسلام و نعمة العقل فلو تأملت في ردودهم لوجدت لضحكت من انفعالاتهم التي تدل علي ضعفهم و خزيهم...و لكن ما كان حقا غير مستساغ هي تلك اللهجة التي توضح لك مدي أخلاقهم..أما علمو أن من مهام الأديان هي تهذيب النفوس و تأديبها!! و صدق الامام بن القيم حين قال" لاكني لا أستعجب أن تحدث الاساءه من أمة أطبقت على صلب معبودها وإلاهها ثم عمدت إلى الصليب فعبدته وعظمته وكان ينبغي لها أن تحرق كل صليب تقدر على إحراقه وأن تهينه غاية الإهانة إذ صلب عليه إلاهها الذي يقولون تارة أنه الله وتارة يقولون أنه ابنه وتارة يقولون ثالث ثلاثة فجحدت حق خالقها وكفرت به اعظم كفر وسبته اقبح مسبة أن تجحد حق عبده ورسوله وتكفر به وكيف يكثر على أمة قالت في رب الأرض والسموات أنه ينزل من السماء ليكلم الخلق بذاته لئلا يكون لهم حجة عليه فأراد ان يقطع حجتهم بتكليمه لهم بذاته لترفع المعاذير عمن ضيع عهده بعد ما كلمه بذاته فهبط بذاته من السماء والتحم في بطن مريم فأخذ منها حجابا وهو مخلوق من طريق الجسم وخالق من طريق النفس وهو الذي خلق أمه وأمه"
> 
> اللهم لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين..*



انت دخلت الى المنتدى واذداد حبك لله --------- انت لا تحب الله   انت تخاف من اللات( ده مش غلطة املائية )
نعم عندنا مهمة الاديان منها تهذيب النفوس -----------   لكن فى دين اللات تهلكون وتسفكون دم الابرياء- وكذلك فان دين الحق دين اللات له الحق ان يستهذء بمعتقدات الاخرين
اللى انا  ااكده  انك يا عزيزى لا تملك اى ذرة مخ------ اولا القصة التى طلع علينا بها الصديق اعلاة قصة تافه والذى هو اكثرا تافه منها هو كاتبها ونقلها وراويه ومصدقة اللى هو حضرتك فاسمحى لى ان اعطيق لقب اكبر عاقل لكى تصدق كما كلنا صدقنا ان يعفــــــــور كان مسلما وبما ان المؤمنيين امثلك اخـــــــــــــــــــــوة فانت ولك ان تفتخر اخـــــــو يعفور -------------
اما عن خزينا فنحن لم نخزى بل سار لنا كرامة فنحن لسنا عبيدا بعد بل نحن ابناء النعمة--- لنا الحق ان نستخدم عقول اعطاه لنا الله ---- ولكنا لم نكن عبيد نامر   بل نفهم  ---- اما انت فلا فهم لك---- انا لم استنتج  انا تاكدت --
اما عن حرق الصليب الذى هـو فخر نا  فنحن لا نعبد الصليب بل نعبد رب المجد الذى فادنا على الصليب --- واذا كنت تبغى ان تحرق فاذهب واحرق رمز الاله الذى تعبده اللات ورمزها هو الهلال ---واسئل قبل ان تحرق الهلال فوق معبدكم لماذا هذا الهلال فوق ماذ يعنى الهلال ---
امـــــــــــــــــا عن ابن القيم   فلاسف فلا قيمة له او لكلامه
فهــــــــــــــــــــــــو جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاهل ---- لا يعرف ولا يفهم --- ليه لانه بكلامه اللى انت كتبته على لسانه لا يعرف شيء عنا   فهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــو جاهل ( الجاهل هو من يدعى بالمعرفة وهو يعفــــــــــورا )
اما ان يعقل ان ينزل الخالق ويكلم الانسان   --- يعنى يا خى تصدق ان الله كلام موسى وظاهر له فى العليقه ولا تصدق انه يستطيع اى شيىء

ارحمنــــــــــــــــــــا بقى من عقلكم يا خير امـــــــــــــــــــــة خلقت للعالمين  ---- مش عارف خير امه على ايه


----------



## amirengineer (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

مازلت لا تجد طريق رشدك الي الصواب و مازلت تفتقد الأدب..أسئل الله أن يهديك
بالنسبة لموضوع الهلال...

هل رأيت مسلم يصلي أمام هلال او حتي يضع هلال في بيته!!؟...
الإسلام لا يقدس الهلال ولا يحث على نشر صورته ، والهلال ليس رمزًا من رموز الإسلام بإطلاق . وإن ظن العامة والدهماء من النصارى وغيرهم أنه يقابل الصليب الوثنى عندهم . 

والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يأمر بوضع هلال فوق الكعبة ولا داخلها ، وما زالت كذلك إلى الآن . وكذلك لم يأمر عليه الصلاة والسلام بوضع هلال فوق أى مسجد ، ولم يحمل أى مسجد على عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أية أهلة لا فى عصره ولا فى سنوات تالية ، بل لم تعرف المأذنة والقبة أصلاً ! 

وما من آية تأمر بوضع الهلال على المساجد أو غيرها ، وما من حديث فعل مثل ذلك لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ولا حتى موضوع ! 

والخلاصة أن الهلال ليس رمزًا فى الإسلام كما توهم السائل ....


----------



## amirengineer (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

مازلت لا تجد طريق رشدك الي الصواب و مازلت تفتقد الأدب..أسئل الله أن يهديك
بالنسبة لموضوع الهلال...

هل رأيت مسلم يصلي أمام هلال او حتي يضع هلال في بيته!!؟...
الإسلام لا يقدس الهلال ولا يحث على نشر صورته ، والهلال ليس رمزًا من رموز الإسلام بإطلاق . وإن ظن العامة والدهماء من النصارى وغيرهم أنه يقابل الصليب الوثنى عندهم . 

والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يأمر بوضع هلال فوق الكعبة ولا داخلها ، وما زالت كذلك إلى الآن . وكذلك لم يأمر عليه الصلاة والسلام بوضع هلال فوق أى مسجد ، ولم يحمل أى مسجد على عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أية أهلة لا فى عصره ولا فى سنوات تالية ، بل لم تعرف المأذنة والقبة أصلاً ! 

وما من آية تأمر بوضع الهلال على المساجد أو غيرها ، وما من حديث فعل مثل ذلك لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ولا حتى موضوع ! 

والخلاصة أن الهلال ليس رمزًا فى الإسلام كما توهم السائل ....


----------



## mamdooh (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

عزيز اميرمش عارف ايه    بما انى غير مؤدب      


انت ما شفتش   اتفضل شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف   ( اتفرج يا امير الامؤمنين )

http://nawafco.blogspot.com/2007/03/blog-post.html
 وبالمرة تتأكد انكم تعبدون القمر وانتو مش عارفين 


يقول الدكتور السيد القمني ان اصل كلمة مكة او المقة هو كلمة مركبة من جزئين ال و تعني إله او رب و مقة او مكى و تعني معبد و عليه يكون اسم المقة يعني اله او رب المعبد. و يضيف القمني ان المقة هو نفسه رب السماء و يقصد به القمر و قد اشير الى المقة كذلك ب هلل بمعنى هلال و قد كان العرب يتقربون له عن طريق تقديم قرابين بشرية، عادة من الأطفال السبايا.

و تذكر دائرة المعارف البريطانية ان عرب الجزيرة كانوا يعبدون ثالوثا و هو الإله القمر و الإلهة الشمس و الإبن عشتار و كان الإله الأكبر في هذا الثالوث هو الإله القمر. ويقول السيد القمني في كتاب الأسطورة و التراث ان القمر يعتبر اله ذكر اخذ دور الأب و الشمس الهة انثى اخذت دور الأم و عشتار او كوكب الزهرة اخذ دور الإبن الذكر. لكن القمر كان الإله المقدم، فعبده القتبانيون و الحميريون بالإسم عم، و عبده الحضارمة بالإسم سين و عبده السبئيون بالإسم المقة مما يفسر اسم مكة فكان السبئيين يبدلون الكاف بالقاف.


انا كان نفسى اوريك الصورة لكن للاسف مش عارف   لكن ادخل على الرابط اللى فوق وانت تتاكد

و هكذا، فإن رمز الهلال في الإسلام مستمد من اله القمر المسمى آل، رب مكة او المقة و الذي كان يعبده العرب قبل محمد و جاء محمد فحطم جميع الأصنام ما عدا هذا الصنم و الذي ابقى عليه بعد ان غير اسمه الى مقام سيدنا ابراهيم، و لا يزال هلاله يزين دور العبادة و يستخدم كشعار في اعلام المسلمين وعملاتهم و مؤسساتهم الخيرية. و الملفت للنظر ان شعار الهلال و النجمة يرمز الى الأب آل و الإبن الذكر اشتار اما الأم الشمس فتم تجاهلها تماما و هذا منسجم مع نظرة المسلمين الدونية للمرأة. 
-
كما يوجد لدى المسلمين صلوات خاصة للكواكب عندما تغضب الى اليوم مثل صلاة الكسوف للشمس و صلاة الخسوف للقمر و القرآن يزخر بآيات عن الكواكب، فجاء ذكر القمر لوحده سبعا و عشرين مرة و استحق شرف سورة كاملة بإسمه، بل ان رب محمد بنفسه يقسم بالكواكب و هذا دليل على استمرار تعظيمها حتى بعد مجيئ الإسلام


----------



## mamdooh (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*


----------



## mamdooh (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

لكن انا لى عندك عتاب   
انت قلت انى انا مش مؤدب    ----    طيب عرفت اذى وايه علاقة الادب باللى احنا بنعمله
انت قلت انى لا اجد طريق رشدى--- انا عارف طريق رشدى بالامارة ده فى الاسكندريه
اما بالنسبه للرشد الشخصى لى ---- طبقا للقانون المصرى فانا راشد منذو ان كان عمرى 21 سنه
ولا ا     انت مش عجبك القانون المصرى   -----





اما بالنسبة لسؤالى الى الله ان يهدينى الى موضوع الهلال --- الحمد الله لقد هادنى 
ذى ما انت شايف كـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــده فوق   الصورة واضحة   مسلمين يسجدون امام بناء عليه هلال فى مكـــــــــــــــــــة بالسعوديه

لكن عزيزى   amirengineer   ان كنت اساءت اليك   --- سامحنى   انا لا اقصدك 
يا خير امه اخرجت الى العالمين     ----- خير امه  مش عارف ليه   يا ريت حد يقولى خير امه فى ايه


----------



## amirengineer (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

أولا احب أن أوضح أن الرجل الذي يسجد فالصوره لا يسجد للهلال كما قال الكاتب و كما ظننت و انم هو يسجد بتجاه المسجد الحرام فهي قبلتنا و قبلة كل المسلمين(و افتكر الكعبة باين انها امامه) لكن هتقول ايه للمبيسدء يلئط صورة و يحطها و يعلق عليها أبحاث و دراسات و كلام فارغ...حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل...

يا سيد ممدوح هذه الشبه قد رد عليها أخي فالله (السيف البتار) مجده الله و رفع قدره و ثبته علي الحق و لكن أرجو تقبل الرد بصدر رحب...اليك التالي كما قال بانص:



*
قبل الشروع في الرد احب أن أرد على بعض النقاط المذكورة بالشبهة والتي تثبت أنها أكاذيب أخرجتها علينا الكنائس المسيحية لتحارب الزحف الإسلامي الذي اصبح يهدد عروش القساوسة والرهبان والأساقفة الذين جعلوا الكنائس مزبلة أخلاقية وجعلوا الحجرة التي يدعوا أن الرب يتجلى فيها عبارة عن مسرح دعارة ولو كانت الحوائط تنطق لبصقت أولاً في وجوههم قبل أن تعترف على نجاستهم.


يقول : ان المسلمين يعبدون إله القمر .. علماً بأن إلهة الشمس كانت زوجة إله القمر الملقب بـ "سين" والنجوم بناتهما.

الرد : إن كان المسلمون يعبدون إله القمر فمن الواجب احترام زوجته إلهة الشمس وبناتهم النجوم !!!! فأين هم على خريطة العقيدة الإسلامية ؟ ولماذا انجبوا بنات (نجوم) فقط ، مفيش ذرية رجالي ليه ؟ العيب من الأم أم من الأب ؟  


يقول : أن علماء الحفريات اكتشفوا في الجزيرة العربية كذا وكذا .

الرد : يا جهبذ ، منذ فتح مكة حرم الله عز وجل دخول الكفار والمشركين مكة لأنهم أنجاس لأن كل كافر ومشرك ولا يؤمن بالإسلام فهو نجس .. فكيف اكتشفوا ان المسلمين حافظوا على العبادة الوثنية علماً بأن يوم فتح مكة تم تحطيم جميع الأوثان بالكامل .


يقول المضلل : حتى أن العرب الوثنيون إستعملوا كلمة "الله" في تسمية أطفالهم، فمثلا كل من أب محمد و عمه كانت كلمة "الله"جزءا من إسميْهما. وهذا يدل على أن كلمة "الله" كانت عنوانا لإله القمر حتى في عهد محمد.

الرد : واضح إن تعاليم يسوع هي الكذب منذ لحظة أن كذب على الناس وقال أنه لن يصعد الجبل ولكنه كذب عليهم وصعد .. 

كيف يقال أن الوثنيين استعملوا اسم "الله" في اسمائهم ثم تقول أن اسمائهم بها اسم "الله" ... هل نعتبر هذا غباء مقصود أم غباء غير مقصود ؟ 

الفارق كبير جداً بين إطلاق اسم الجلاله على شخص أو أن اطلق عليه "عبد الله" . فما هو العيب في اسم (عبد الله) .. أليس هو أفضل من إطلاق اسم عبد الناسوت كقول (عبد المسيح) ..  ............. أليس المسيح هو الناسوت .

ولو كان إله المسلمين هم (العزّة، اللات، والمناة) ، فلماذا كل هذه الحروب التي دارت بين المسلمين واهل قريش والهجرة إلى الحبشة والمدينة وتعذيب قريش للمسلمين والتنكيل بهم ؟ 

عرضوا على رسول الله  الجاه والمال والسلطان فرفض وقال : " والله يا عم لو وضعوا الشمس في يميني والقمر في يساري على أن اترك هذا الآمر أو اهلك دونه ما تركته "

وفماذا جنى من كل هذا ؟ لا شيء إلا الدعوة لدين الله عز وجل .





سورة النجم 

أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى (19) وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى (20) أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الْأُنثَى (21) تِلْكَ إِذًا قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى (22) إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاء سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الْأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ الْهُدَى 

قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى = قسمة عوجاء و قسمة جائرة و قسمة منقوصة و قسمة مخالفة 

وبعد ذلك تقولون أن إله المسلمين هو إله القمر ؟! 

صدق من قال : إنكم أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم 

يتبع .*

وقد أضاف اليه الأخ الكريم ياسين قائلا:

*
و ازيد على ذلك نقلا ما رده اخ كريم مسلم على جاهل مشرك في نفس الموضوع.

: كيف تفسرون مسألة الهلال والذي هو رمز لإلة القمر عند عبدة الأصنام في مكة ودخول هذا الرمز للإسلام؟ مختصر مفيد لماذا يرمز الهلال عند المسلمين؟ أم هو صنم يعبدة المؤمنون من دون فهم ولا معرفة - لأن هذا الرمز هو لإلة القمر عند الوثنيين.؟ 

رأينا حال السائل من عدم معرفة النص الذى يعترض عليه ، ومن عدم فهم ما يلقى إليه ، ثم هو يجد فى نفسه القدرة على اتهام المسلمين بأنهم ( دون فهم ولا معرفة ) ! 

على أية حال ، فإن الهلال ليس من رموزنا الدينية كما توهم السائل ، وإنما اغتر برؤيته فوق قباب بعض المساجد ، ولأننا عهدناه لا يتثبت ولا يطلع ، فظن أن لصورة الهلال فى ديننا شأن كبير . 

والإسلام لا يقدس الهلال ولا يحث على نشر صورته ، والهلال ليس رمزًا من رموز الإسلام بإطلاق . وإن ظن العامة والدهماء من النصارى وغيرهم أنه يقابل الصليب الوثنى عندهم . 

والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يأمر بوضع هلال فوق الكعبة ولا داخلها ، وما زالت كذلك إلى الآن . وكذلك لم يأمر عليه الصلاة والسلام بوضع هلال فوق أى مسجد ، ولم يحمل أى مسجد على عهد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أية أهلة لا فى عصره ولا فى سنوات تالية ، بل لم تعرف المأذنة والقبة أصلاً ! 

وما من آية تأمر بوضع الهلال على المساجد أو غيرها ، وما من حديث فعل مثل ذلك لا صحيح ولا ضعيف ولا حتى موضوع ! 

والخلاصة أن الهلال ليس رمزًا فى الإسلام كما توهم السائل ، وإنما يستخدمه المسلمون فى تحديد بدايات الأشهر مثلاً ، كما يستخدمون الشمس فى تحديد أوقات الصلوات . والشمس والقمر نعمتان من نعم الله ، لكن الإسلام حرم عبادتهما كما حرم عبادة أى مخلوق من دون الله . قال تعالى :* ( *وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ لَا تَسْجُدُوا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلَا لِلْقَمَرِ وَاسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُنَّ إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ ) فصلت *37
__________________


----------



## amirengineer (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

ثم أكمل أخي (السيف البتار) قائلا:
*

لقد أساء كثير من الناس فهم رسالة الإسلام ذات النزعة العالمية وأشاعوا كلمات، وقرروا أفكاراً عائمة، وأعلنوا شعارات مغرضة، منها أن إله الإسلام هو إله القمر !

وهذا كله إما جهل بحقيقة عقيدة الإسلام أو تشويه مغرض نابع من نار التعصب والحقد والكراهية على المسلمين ، أو غباء مُستفحل كمحاولة اختراق صفوف المسلمين عن طريق الطعن في عقيدتهم ثم البدأ بدعوة التنصير لعبادة رب لعنه بولس (غل 3:13 )ونجسه الناموس (تث 21:23 ) وأعتبرته امه مختل عقلياً (مر 3:21).


لقد خاض النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بعد ثلاث عشرة سنة بل قرابة خمس عشرة سنة بعد إعلان نبوته ونشر دعوته سبعاً وعشرين معركة مع العرب وغيرهم ممن جاورهم في شبه جزيرة العرب من الفرس والرومان كان المشركون واليهود والصليبيون هم البادئين بالعدوان على المسلمين، ولم يشرع القتال في القرآن الكريم إلا بعد أن استفحل عدوان هؤلاء، فقال تعالى: {أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقاتَلُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ ظُلِمُوا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ} [الحج: 22/39].

واستمر الأعداء في الحقب التاريخية، بعد الهجرة إلى المدينة المنورة سنة (13هـ)، في عدوانهم وممارسة اعتداءاتهم على البلاد والأشخاص، مما استدعى المسلمين أن يزأروا، ويردوا العدوان، ويقمعوا عدوان المعتدين، ويمارسوا حق الدفاع الطبيعي عن وجودهم وكرامتهم وعزتهم .

وجاء فتح مكة والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل البيت الحرام وكان حول البيت ثلاثمائة وستون صنماً ، فجعل يطعن هذه الأصنام بقوس في يده ، ويكسرها ، ويقول : { جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ، إن الباطل كان زهوقاً} ( الإسراء :81 ) ، { قل جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد} (سبأ : 49) ، والأصنام تتساقط على وجوهها ، ثم طاف بالبيت .

فدعا  عثمان بن طلحة فأخذ منه مفتاح الكعبة فأمر بها ففتحت ، فلما دخلها رأى فيها الصور ورأى صورة إبراهيم و إسماعيل عليهما السلام يستقسمان بالأزلام ، فقال ‏:‏ " ‏قاتلهم الله ، والله ما استقسما بها قط " ثم أمر بالصور فمحيت ، وصلى داخل الكعبة ، ودار في نواحي البيت وكبر الله ووحده . ثم خرج - صلى الله عليه وسلم وقريش صفوفاً ينتظرون ما يصنع بهم ، فقال : ( يا معشر قريش ، ما ترون أني فاعل بكم ؟) قالوا : أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم ، قال : ( فإني أقول لكم كما قال يوسف لإخوانه : {لا تثريب عليكم اليوم } اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ) .

اما أقوال أن المسلمين يتخذوا الهلال عبادة كما يتخذ المسيحيين الصليب أداة للعبادة ... فهنا نجد الرد .

http://www.*********.com/vb/showthre...1182#post41182
.

والله أعلم
_________*

أرجو من الجميع لزوم اّداب الحديث.....و شكرا لعرضك الموضوع يا سيد ممدوح


----------



## mamdooh (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

الظاهر ان بينا بقى نقاش شخصى بقى تحدى بينا------ طبعا ده حاجة مش كويسة --- لانه ها تبقى مناقشة مش ها توصل لنتيجه
طيب انا قلت اللى عندى  وده طبعا منقول على فم واحد من اهل العلم    القمنى
وانا مجبتش حاجه من عندى --- انا مش بكدب ولا بلفق اداله
بس يا حج امير   
المنطق غير كده الصورة وضحه الدنيا وسعه ما يروحو يصلوا عند الكعبه طيب والناس اللى مسكه السوار كانت بتعمل ايه
طيب مش كان فيه اله وثنى والرمز والشعار بتاعه الهلال
طيب ليه فيه هلال على المساجد واعلام الدول والمؤسسات الخيرية
طيب ايه الداعى لوجود هذا وذاك   وعلى فكرة بص لكلامى انا لم اجرحك ولم اقل انك غير راشد او غير مؤدب----- بعكس ما قلته انت --- انا قلت انى اصلى لك 
طيب صاحب القصه التى هى سبب الحوار ده ايه رايك فيه --- عبيط ولا لاء
اللى انت كتبته انا قرائته بس لاحظت انك تجاوزت المنطق - لاغيت المنطق  
ذى ما تلبس ملابس وحده ست وتقول انا راجل
طيب اذى انت راجل وانت لابس هدوم وحده ست--- طيب لما الهلال كان رمز لاله وثنى صنام يعنى
ليه فيه هلال ----------- يا عالم يا ناس فيه هلال ولا لاء
الهلال رمز اله القمر عند العرب واللى ها يقول غير كده يبقى ------------   ومدلس
وبعدين انت نقلت من سيت  انا دخلته وقرائت اللى فيه---- طريقة اجابه الشيخ كانت سفيه
اى كان بيرد على ناس  عقلهم على قدهم والاداله التى يقوله فى حد ذاته تأخذ عليه
انت اتكلمت كتير---- وانا اتكلمت كتير
وبعدين يا اخى  ---- انا زهقت من الكلام فى الموضوع  نقول طــــــــــــــــــــور يقوله احلبوه
نحلبوه اذى ده طــــــــــــــــــــور ---- احلبوه    احلبوه     احلبوه    احلبوه
وعلى فكرة    ده تفكير خير امه اخرجت للعالمين    ------------  خير امه   يا حلاوة
طيب خير امه ليه   --- ايه الدليل نقول طور يقولوا احلبوه
ب ه ا ى م  يا رسول الله


----------



## mamdooh (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

الظاهر ان بينا بقى نقاش شخصى بقى تحدى بينا------ طبعا ده حاجة مش كويسة --- لانه ها تبقى مناقشة مش ها توصل لنتيجه
طيب انا قلت اللى عندى  وده طبعا منقول على فم واحد من اهل العلم    القمنى
وانا مجبتش حاجه من عندى --- انا مش بكدب ولا بلفق اداله
بس يا حج امير   
المنطق غير كده الصورة وضحه الدنيا وسعه ما يروحو يصلوا عند الكعبه طيب والناس اللى مسكه السوار كانت بتعمل ايه
طيب مش كان فيه اله وثنى والرمز والشعار بتاعه الهلال
طيب ليه فيه هلال على المساجد واعلام الدول والمؤسسات الخيرية
طيب ايه الداعى لوجود هذا وذاك   وعلى فكرة بص لكلامى انا لم اجرحك ولم اقل انك غير راشد او غير مؤدب----- بعكس ما قلته انت --- انا قلت انى اصلى لك 
طيب صاحب القصه التى هى سبب الحوار ده ايه رايك فيه --- عبيط ولا لاء
اللى انت كتبته انا قرائته بس لاحظت انك تجاوزت المنطق - لاغيت المنطق  
ذى ما تلبس ملابس وحده ست وتقول انا راجل
طيب اذى انت راجل وانت لابس هدوم وحده ست--- طيب لما الهلال كان رمز لاله وثنى صنام يعنى
ليه فيه هلال ----------- يا عالم يا ناس فيه هلال ولا لاء
الهلال رمز اله القمر عند العرب واللى ها يقول غير كده يبقى ------------   ومدلس
وبعدين انت نقلت من سيت  انا دخلته وقرائت اللى فيه---- طريقة اجابه الشيخ كانت سفيه
اى كان بيرد على ناس  عقلهم على قدهم والاداله التى يقوله فى حد ذاته تأخذ عليه
انت اتكلمت كتير---- وانا اتكلمت كتير
وبعدين يا اخى  ---- انا زهقت من الكلام فى الموضوع  نقول طــــــــــــــــــــور يقوله احلبوه
نحلبوه اذى ده طــــــــــــــــــــور ---- احلبوه    احلبوه     احلبوه    احلبوه
وعلى فكرة    ده تفكير خير امه اخرجت للعالمين    ------------  خير امه   يا حلاوة
طيب خير امه ليه   --- ايه الدليل نقول طور يقولوا احلبوه
ب ه ا ى م  يا رسول الله       ---- معلش يا امير     انا مش ها اكتب تانى فى الموضوع ده   كفايه


----------



## ارض الحويلة (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

اخوتي الكرام :

طبعاً انا مش فاهم حاجة ولا عارف حاجة لان البوست الاول الرئيسي غير ظاهر عندى و كمان من ردودكم لبعض من خلال اربعة صفحات لم افهم اصل الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟

فاما ان تحذفوا الموضوع بالكامل او تعيدوا نشر البوست الاول !!


----------



## irmh (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل يمكن ان يحدث هذا(لم يستطيع البابا ان يجيب عنه)*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا دحكت لغايط مادمعت
:big29:
حلوه حلوه بس متعملهاش تاني علشان انا تعبت منة الدحك
شغلو عقولكم مره باي يا ذكي


----------

